# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  BI V2.0 - on Kickstarter

## AndrewK

Has anyone backed this on KS yet?  Looks pretty interesting.  It is a self-replicating 3D Printer.  Seems pretty good for $685.
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...sion-3d-printe

----------


## Geoff

> Has anyone backed this on KS yet?  Looks pretty interesting.  It is a self-replicating 3D Printer.  Seems pretty good for $685.
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...sion-3d-printe


Price is good, I'm not a fan of the design tho. Alot of parts, alot of fans to replace, and as you can see from the image the extruder is at its highest point, so for that 60cm high Box, you really only get a 30cm build height, which to me is alot of wasted space. I would like to see how precise they are, I can imagine they are much smoother on the circular motions but I don't see how they would be any advantage on the X or Y axis.

----------


## Rainday21

I don't know why, but the design just looks kinda cheap to me.  Perhaps that's because it is such a low priced printer.  It just looks like it would get a little shaky, and the screws would come loose after a few prints.  Just my opinion based on this picture.

----------


## Razorette3D

> I don't know why, but the design just looks kinda cheap to me.  Perhaps that's because it is such a low priced printer.  It just looks like it would get a little shaky, and the screws would come loose after a few prints.  Just my opinion based on this picture.


I'm not sure what you think/say this.  To me it looks very sturdy.  No less so than the current 3D Printers on the market.  Heck, it's made with Carbon Fiber rods.  Doesn't get any stronger that that!  I suggest you watch the video on the KS page.

Looks like they are very close to reaching their Goal, with plenty of time to go.

----------

